# We have rabbits again!



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

The rabbits are back with us after 2 weeks of rebonding at the rescue. They seem much more comfortable with each other this time. We've not seen any nipping, fur pulling or anything just a bit of humping from Alan. We've seen lots of cuddling & grooming though 

We're not pushing our luck though & not letting them into the garden for a few months but so far so good & it's so nice to have them back, they make such a cheeky pair!


----------



## tallmama (Sep 8, 2013)

That is good news, long may it continue


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Sounds much more promising this time, which is great!

Thanks for the update.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Fingers crossed it all goes smoothly over the next month


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

How's it going with the bunnies now Amy? Hope they're all loved up lol


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

It's all been ok but last night there was a bit of fur pulling, we think an owl screeching nearby spooked them which triggered that.

This morning Alan got a nip on the head & there were a few small tufts about so will be keeping an eye on them. Last night I checked them both over & there were no injuries who h is good.

It's odd tgat they've been fine for 4 days & now starting to bicker, fingers crossed it blows over as they were being lovely to each other &v cuddly up until then!

-x-


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Arwen and Huggy have a really erratic bond. There are times when I think it's going to break. They are both really bizarre characters though. He's laid back but quick to go in a strop at the least thing. She's a fizzing whizzbit loony diva. At the moment they are very sweet together but on the odd occasion she won't think twice about taking a lump out of him. Especially over high value food. You want to see her if I throw herbal heaven in!
Maybe, like you say, the owl freaked them and set her off into an adrenaline fuelled strop. It's so stressful when they behave like this :


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Glad to hear I'm not the only one with tempremental bunnies!

They've settled down again & seem a lot better now to the point where we are now calling them siemese rabbits as they are literally side by side all the time! 

Lets hope it continues! I also need to get snapping & put sone pics up!

-x-


----------

